# App Bruit sur Apple Watch série 3



## daniel290154 (7 Février 2020)

Bonjour est il possible d'avoir l'application bruit sur une Apple Watch série 3 et si oui comment ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

daniel290154 a dit:


> Bonjour est il possible d'avoir l'application bruit sur une Apple Watch série 3 et si oui comment ?
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


Bonsoir 
elle est sur quel iOS ?


----------



## LaJague (7 Février 2020)

Je ne crois pas , que à partir de l’AW 4 de mémoire


----------



## Jura39 (7 Février 2020)

Sur l'Apple watch 4 cela fonctionne


----------



## daniel290154 (8 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> elle est sur quel iOS ?


iOS 6.1.2


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2020)

Bon , apres recherche , cette application est uniquement disponibles avec watchOS 6 sur les Apple Watch Series 4 ou modèles ultérieurs.





						Utiliser l’app Bruit sur votre Apple Watch
					

L’app Bruit vous permet d’activer des notifications qui vous avertissent lorsque votre Apple Watch détecte un niveau sonore susceptible d’altérer votre audition.



					support.apple.com


----------



## daniel290154 (10 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , apres recherche , cette application est uniquement disponibles avec watchOS 6 sur les Apple Watch Series 4 ou modèles ultérieurs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vous remercie pour votre réponse, il me semblait bien que c'était ça.


----------

